# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Cần giúp đỡ về xử lý ảnh trong c#

## seodienlanh

hiện tại mình đang làm về xừ lý ảnh bằng lập trình c#. nhưng mình không sử dụng thành thạo về phần mền này cho lắm, mình đang làm về phần khuếch đại ảnh gồm phương pháp lặp và nội suy tuyến tính, bác pro nào biết thì chỉ cho mình với nhé. thank

----------


## stst575

không bác nào rành về vấn đề này ah. nản quá đi

----------

